# Default "follow" when you post or "like" ?



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Is it just me? I've noticed if I post on a thread or "like" a post, I'm automatically following that thread. Why is it set up this way?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Go to your Control Panel, Edit Options and there is a pull down for "Default Thread Subscription Mode".


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

It is a default setting in Tapatalk. Go to Me, Setting, Auto follow. Uncheck the options you dont want.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks, guys!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

lucy999 said:


> Thanks, guys!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Just make sure you keep following ME. :wink2:


----------

